# NYU Transfer Acceptance



## alexjfam (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello all,

I currently go to UCSB, studying film and pysch and decided to apply to a couple of film schools to see if anything happened... Today I got a phone call from my parents informing me that the big letter from NYU Tisch came today. I am accepted. 

I'm absolutely overwhelmed at the moment and have no idea what to do. Considering so many great filmmakers have been there and the quality of the education, I feel like there's no way I could turn it down. But I've also realized many of those great filmmakers attended NYU GRADUATE school and not undergrad... So I'm pretty much saying, shouldn't I be studying something other than film now, so I can go to film for grad school? It seems there is no right or wrong path but that almost makes this decision that much harder.. and if I go to NYU undergrad, grad school may not work out with film considering I alraedy have a degree in it...

Any NYU trasnfers with advice? 


Thanks,

Sal Paradise.


----------



## Monotreme (Apr 26, 2010)

Well, all I can say is that I'm starting NYU Tisch film/television major undergrad studies (freshman year) this upcoming fall, and that there is absolutely no other place I would rather be at. But obviously, I'm a little biased


----------

